# cichlid rescue



## rccub23 (Apr 27, 2011)

went to the lfs about four days ago. in a small 20 gallon tank there were 14 cichlids. some were 2 inch, most were over four. not sure of the breeds. i know one is a frontosa, one is a hap, and a couple yellow labs. dont know about the rest. anyway i couldnt leave them there, so i brought them all home and put them in my 210 gallon tank. i dont know if they will survive, but i know they wouldnt at the lfs. my tank was void of fish as i just set it up two months ago. so far everything is fine, except my nitrates are about 80 ppm. is there anything i can do to help their success. posted pics in the members gallery. couldnt figure out how to post them here.
tank: 210 gallon. 2x2x7
ammonia- 0
nitrites- 0
nitrates- 80
ph- 7.5
temp.- 79 degrees
filter- fluval fx-5


----------

